

I didn't wash my hair for a month an a half, here are the results - mparramon
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/02/no-poo.html?hn=1

======
funkwyrm
Tried it. Worked wonderfully when my hair was very short. Completely
impossible as I started to grow my hair out. Then it became just oily no
matter what. Had to start shampooing again.

------
kstenerud
I stopped using all soap and shampoo about 3 years ago and never looked back.
The first month sucked. Felt like I was wearing week old greasy jeans. Once my
skin got used to not having all its natural oils washed away that stopped. I
also switched to potassium alum for deodorant.

~~~
mparramon
Don't you ever wash your hair, at least with baking soda + vinegar?

~~~
kstenerud
No, but my hair is short.

------
pcurve
This is interesting. I think my record is about a week and I've noticed that
after a few days, greasiness doesn't get any worse.

~~~
mparramon
It actually got better for me after the 2nd week.

------
ksec
Um... Like What benefits does it bring, other then saving time to wash your
hair and cost of shampoo.

~~~
mparramon
My main benefit is not needing to wash my hair every day anymore. Before, if I
spent more than 24 hours without washing it, it would be full of grease. Now,
it lasts in a decent state for about a week.

------
robotkilla
i haven't washed my hair with shampoo in.... months? i've lost track. i just
rinse it with water.

------
IshKebab
Might want to get a better camera...

------
sebastianavina
sunday morning.

wake up, take a shower, wash yourself, your head, take a good shave, use
cologne, aftershave, and surprise your girl at bed smelling really good and
give her some good sex.

most of the time, I wash myself for my girlfriend, I use cologne for her, and
I try to look and smell good for her.

